# Nice Offer



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

One place I pick-up food deliveries for also has a person that does deliveries that works directly for them. Well last night her car broke down and they had another order sitting there waiting to be delivered. I show up to pick up a double Uber order and the manager offers me $15 to also take this delivery. It was only 2 miles away and in the same direction my double order was. Worked out very well, I had to drive right past that house twice any way. So I dropped off my first Uber order and then dropped off this order as I drove back past the house. Nice cash tip from the customer, and off to my last drop for that order. Both Eats customers also tipped very well Initial offer was $24.57 and with added tips came out to $49.97, add in the $15 from the restaurant and the $20 from the customer and that 5.5 mile trip paid me a few cents short of $85.00.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I could get used to a few deliveries like that!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dear Penthouse Forum:
I started doing delivery for a major delivery service. On my first day, I got a real nice tip. I never thought this could happen ... but ...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> One place I pick-up food deliveries for also has a person that does deliveries that works directly for them. Well last night her car broke down and they had another order sitting there waiting to be delivered. I show up to pick up a double Uber order and the manager offers me $15 to also take this delivery. It was only 2 miles away and in the same direction my double order was. Worked out very well, I had to drive right past that house twice any way. So I dropped off my first Uber order and then dropped off this order as I drove back past the house. Nice cash tip from the customer, and off to my last drop for that order. Both Eats customers also tipped very well Initial offer was $24.57 and with added tips came out to $49.97, add in the $15 from the restaurant and the $20 from the customer and that 5.5 mile trip paid me a few cents short of $85.00.


@SHalester 
Take note!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> @SHalester
> Take note!


No that shill would have screwed it all up. First he wouldn’t take a food order that smells better than his armpits because he doesn’t want food in his car. Then he would have lectured the owner that taking a cash delivery was against insurance regulations. He would then top it off with a shill lecture how it’s bad for Uber to have drivers taking non Uber orders.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Take note!


The point, puppy, make a point. We know you don't tip, but stop projecting. I tip well. 

Isn't it potty time for you?


----------

